
Ask HN: Anyone recommend any _weekly_ news sources? - EleventhSun
I&#x27;m been getting into weekly news sources lately. Reason being: daily news can be very overwhelming, too much noise to the signal.<p>What are some of your favorite weekly news sources? (topics such as Tech, World news etc).
======
nkurz
HN actually offers its own "best" list of stories that works well on a weekly
basis: [https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

------
ruraljuror
The Harper's Weekly Review. You can subscribe via email.
[http://harpers.org/blog/2015/12/weeklyreview2015-12-08/](http://harpers.org/blog/2015/12/weeklyreview2015-12-08/)

------
chei0aiV
[https://lwn.net/](https://lwn.net/)

------
rayalez
I use [http://www.hndigest.com](http://www.hndigest.com), it sends me a weekly
newsletter of the most upvoted HN articles. It's really great.

------
mcculley
The Economist.

------
giaour
The New Yorker.

